# Would Like To Use 2 x 6's For Garage Loft Floor Joists



## Rob From Wisconsin (Sep 11, 2008)

Recently had a Pole Building Garage erected & somewhat botched by 
a "fly-by-night" carpenter, and one of the annoying problems I have is
relative to the loft area. Unfortunately, anyone who is over 5' 9" has to
"duck" to walk up there. I would like to reduce the floor joists from 10"
"I" joists to 2" x 6" Yellow Pine. Unfortunately, the run is approx. 15 feet,
which exceeds code. Is there anyway I can overcome this, for example
 by "doubling" the 2 x 6's, or adding some additional re-inforcements??

Then again, this is only a "loft", and not "living space"....

Any input is appreciated.

Rob


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 11, 2008)

You may want to look into engineered trusses.  Those are the joists with the particle board in the middle and 1x2 or similar on the edges.  I personally would not recommend a 15' span with anything close to 2x6.  These will not support much load at that span.  On my deck I used 2x12's for anything exceeding 8'.  2x10's everywhere else.  And all I'm supporting are people and snow.  Code will depend on your load, but again, 15' is a loooong span for wood unsupported.  Can you get away with a support pole in the middle?


----------



## Corey (Sep 12, 2008)

Here are some tables...but they only go down to 2x8 on 12" centers with about a 14'5" span.  I think one of the issues you might run into would be that two 2x6's side by side still won't be as stiff as a 2x10.  I agree with the above, though...possibly engineered trusses with a short 'on center' spacing might work.  But you'd probably almost have to talk to an engineer for the special scenario.

http://www.raisedfloorliving.com/spantables-2.shtml


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey, how about attaching the floor to the ceiling trusses to split the run in half,
along w/ "sistering" the floor joists.
I just stumbled upon this interesting article explaining how it can be done.

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/framecarp/supplement/floor/joist1/sister.htm


----------



## bill*67 (Sep 13, 2008)

i would agree with stee6043, engineered trusses are a solution to your problem.


----------



## GVA (Sep 14, 2008)

cut the run in half with I beam or LVL with supports on each end.  and use trusses, 2x6 is really small


----------



## smokinj (Sep 15, 2008)

Rob From Wisconsin said:
			
		

> Hey, how about attaching the floor to the ceiling trusses to split the run in half,
> along w/ "sistering" the floor joists.
> I just stumbled upon this interesting article explaining how it can be done.
> 
> http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/framecarp/supplement/floor/joist1/sister.htm


there you go!


----------



## oilstinks (Sep 17, 2008)

I have 2x6 bottoms on my trusses which hold a storage room but they are engineered.


----------

